# crested gecko burrowing alot..



## Miss Bianca (May 29, 2009)

he's a full grown adult,

He's been burrowing alot , as in, most of the time I have to serach 
for him and he's under his substrate... 
he's barely out and about any more.
just wondering what could be causing this.

He's awesome otherwise, eating and drinking well. 

Here's my Harley: 
(picture was taken by Talkenlate04, isn't he awesome?)


----------



## JoeRossi (May 29, 2009)

*Normal....*

Normal behavior during the day and nothing to worry about if he is eating and drinking well.  If it is at night then something is up unless shedding.


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 29, 2009)

thanks Joe..




JoeRossi said:


> Normal behavior during the day and nothing to worry about if he is eating and drinking well.  If it is at night then something is up unless shedding.


----------



## JoeRossi (May 29, 2009)

*Np*

No problem & I checked him out (pic).....nice looking gecko


Joe


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (May 29, 2009)

u know they burrow for many of reasons...some not as serious as others...he could just be retarded as most C. Geckos are. BUT one thing u wanna check is ur temps...if its to hot in the cage hes trying to escape heat...they are a VERY low heat animal, only needing like 75-85 ambient temp with a small basking point of like 88-90 i believe...also check humidity if hes to dry hes trying to get moisture out of the substrate....u may wanna mist the tank a few times a day. i personally dont even keep much heat on mine at all...my house is an ambient 76 at almost all times so i just have a tiny 25w heat light at one corner which temps out perfectly and he barely even goes near it. in some cases u can usually get all the heat u need from a properly placed UVB light.


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 29, 2009)

He goes under a piece of cork bark I have in there that's about the same
 length as him. I mist once a day, and he has water, 
and food (CGD) once a week. 
He's kept at room temps, no heat lamps, and there's coco fiber in there
and plastic vines...
I do believe he's doing fine I just question the recent burrowing all the time..


----------



## Mushroom Spore (May 29, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> with a small basking point of like 88-90 i believe...


http://www.pangeareptile.com/id52.htm says anything over 85 is bad news, and anything over mid-70s is unnecessary.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (May 29, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> http://www.pangeareptile.com/id52.htm says anything over 85 is bad news, and anything over mid-70s is unnecessary.



well as i said i believe that a small spot is ok but dont quote me on it, ive heard that room temp is perfectly fine but then ive heard that giving them a small area of maybe 3-5 inches of the top of the cage being around 90 is ok so long as the ambient of it stays as stated 75-85 (which i suppose 72-80 would be more appropriate.) but then ive heard that CGD is crap and u shouldnt use it at all too lol so whos to say what i guess.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 29, 2009)

I attempted the natural substrate setups but I just can’t deal with it so I am in the process of switching almost every tank over to paper towels. I will keep a few the way they are but the paper towel gig works really well. 
That guy I sent you loved to sleep in the substrate but once I gave him a few half logs and good hiding places he started sleeping up off the ground.


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 29, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> ive heard that CGD is crap and u shouldnt use it at all too lol so whos to say what i guess.


I don't think CGD is crap... enough of what I've looked up, as well as 
recommendations from others, goes with CGD at least almost exclusively... 
I mean it's specifically for them and it's a product made after years of
 research and development... I trust it. Not to mention it's actually easier than creating a varied menu!



Talkenlate04 said:


> I attempted the natural substrate setups but I just can’t deal with it so I am in the process of switching almost every tank over to paper towels. I will keep a few the way they are but the paper towel gig works really well.
> That guy I sent you loved to sleep in the substrate but once I gave him a few half logs and good hiding places he started sleeping up off the ground.


Thanks Ryan.. I think I'll be making that switch soon also.... 
seems a great idea.. paper towels and a hide in addition to their vines...
(for both of them..)
I don't think the substrate idea is working out for me now that I think of it..

today I had to sweep up some coco fiber on the floor outside the tank
because he was jumping around in there.. LOL


----------



## Matt K (May 29, 2009)

I have substrate in a couple tanks, and one big female sleeps in it during the day only, and the others stay out all the time....I think its just personal preference on her part.  My temps go from 76-88+ and back every day....
My few all eat crickets and CGD greedily. (several crix/roaches and/or about 1.5 teaspoon CGD maybe every other or third day) ..... now I wonder if I should move them into another room where the temps are a more consistant 72'F..... ? ? ? ?


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 29, 2009)

They're probably fine unless it gets like, scorching hot, or you have a 
seperate heat source for them...

the point is cresteds do fine in room temps, which is why IMO 
they are doing so well as reptiles in the pet trade... 
they are considerably low-maintenance... 

also, I thought I'd add another pic of my Harley...
 isn't he handsome?  











Matt K said:


> I have substrate in a couple tanks, and one big female sleeps in it during the day only, and the others stay out all the time....I think its just personal preference on her part.  My temps go from 76-88+ and back every day....
> My few all eat crickets and CGD greedily. (several crix/roaches and/or about 1.5 teaspoon CGD maybe every other or third day) ..... now I wonder if I should move them into another room where the temps are a more consistant 72'F..... ? ? ? ?


----------

